# anyone tried the allo baby backpack?



## hemo-mommy (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm looking to do a little light hiking with my 4 yr old and 8 month old sling baby (17 lb). I looove my sling, but would prefer to wear the babes on my back for the hike. Anyone got a suggestion for a backpack carrier that won't break the bank?

Ebay has some Kelty ones and Allo Baby. We'd need a sunshade (them redheads do burn!) and somewhere to put the odd diaper.

-Ziva, SAHMing in the Republic of Cambridge with her two boys, her best friend and one blue fish.


----------



## capemom (May 24, 2005)

Have you considered an Ergo? Won't give you sun protection, but a hat might work...


----------



## hemo-mommy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hadn't considered it, actually! The baby's so white, he burns after a mere half-hour in the sun. I figured a sunshade would be more complete coverage.

Does sound like those Ergos are popular around here, though..

-Ziva


----------

